# how many of you have reptiles too



## eatinmachine (Aug 2, 2005)

How many of you scorp owners have reptiles too if you do specify.
I don't have my scorp but when at reptile shows I always drool   at the scorps I currently have 
1 male het for albino san diego gopher snake
1 male corn snake
1 uknown ball python
1 rosehair tarantula
1 sunbeam snake (so annoyin to keep ideal enclosures and you never know if they are alive unless you dig em up and that stresses them out)
1 greek tortoise
1 male childrens python (the best snake I got)
2 turtles 1 male 1 female two species
1 vine snake  (very active)
whatever lizards I have (feeders)
1 redback salamander (gonna release it soon)
3 cats all females 
I might have forgot something


----------



## Gsc (Aug 2, 2005)

2.2 Crawl Cay Boas
1.1 Hogg Island Boas
1.2 Albino Cornsnakes (from a paradox female)
0.1 Albino Cornsnake
1.1 Pink Snow Corns
1.1 Strawberry Hypo Cornsnakes
3.2 Okeetee corns (true okeetees form the ebst bloodlines around)
1.2 Christmas Corns
0.1 High Orange Albino Corn
1.0 Aztec Corn (full aztec pattern)
0.1 Anery Aztec Corn
1.1 Intermontane Ratsnakes
2.1 Halloween Pueblans
0.2 Apricot Pueblans
0.1 Albino Nelson's Milksnake
2.1 Mosiac California Kingsnakes
1.1 Red Bullsnakes
0.0.1 Mottled Rock Rattlesnake
0.1 California Chuckwalla (Corn Springs)
1.0 CB Arizona carrot Tail Chuckwalla (S. Mtn. locality)


I just sold my gold eyelash viper and 1.1 het albino cottonmouth pair...I used to have 80+ snakes... mainly hots... but have switched almost completely to pure inverts!


----------



## eatinmachine (Aug 2, 2005)

never heard of a dwarf bullsnake I know bullsnakes are a lot like gophers but id the dwarf much smaller what is the price on that is your aggresive mine is(gopehr snake).


----------



## Farom (Aug 2, 2005)

Reptiles are what got me into inverts...here is my list of herps:

1.1 Viper Geckos
1.2 Leopard Geckos
0.1 Western Hognose
0.0.1 Corral-Belly Ringneck
1.1 Bearded Dragon

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## parabuthus (Aug 2, 2005)

My brother has two Leopard Geckos currently. Very cool little creatures.
He used to also have two Water Dragons (awesome reptiles!), two Sand Agamas and one Palm Gecko, several years ago. I actually owe my interest in keeping Scorpions to him, he got me interested in "exotic" pets...

Personally I've always been interested in Bearded Dragons. They are soooo cool... I hear if you bring them up from little that they can be great "pets" too...


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 2, 2005)

We have a corn snake  not huge list of reptiles I know lol, but no room for more sadly they take up way more space than Tarantulas.


----------



## Gsc (Aug 2, 2005)

These particular bullsnakes come from red Lodge, Carbon Co., Montana... in the wild they average 28"-32"...but in captivety the can reach 36"...still much smaller than you average 6'-7' bull...  Really neat animals...hardly ever offered!


----------



## ssslither (Aug 2, 2005)

Gsc said:
			
		

> 1.0 CB Arizona carrot Tail Chuckwalla (S. Mtn. locality)


You do know that these guys are protected, don't you. I assume this was a CB specimen but in the event it wasn't, I would be somewhat quiet. 

Just a suggestion... do what you will.


Oh yeah...

1.0.0 13" Tokay tokay


----------



## Wisdom16 (Aug 2, 2005)

I only have one herp and thqts a Golden Gecko. I plan on getting a bearded dragon soon because of their laid back nature. After that it will probably be an Ackie Monitor.


----------



## prang11 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a blue tailed skink.  Awsome lil girl.  Beats the crap out of crickets on a daily basis.  She is about 4" long.


----------



## Gsc (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Sslither- Yes, it is ILLEGAL to collect chuckwallas out of South Mountain Park.  Mine is captive bred (2nd generation) from animals that were grandfathered in from before the area was zoned off limits to collecting... I have the complete pedigry and my animal and he has full paperwork.  It is very sad that people raped that locailty... they are beautiful animals!


----------



## david31337 (Aug 2, 2005)

My little list, fast expanding though 
2 Red claws
1 big emp
2 T's
1 Orb weaver
1 3.5ft Creamcicle(sp?) Corn
and a Manits


----------



## ink_scorpion (Aug 2, 2005)

Complimenting my collection of Scorps and Ts I have:

0.1 Dumerils Boa (about a year old)
0.1 Ball Python (about 1.5 years old)
1.0 Okatee Corn (about 1.5 years)
0.1 Anerythristic Corn (a.k.a. Black Corn, about 1.5 years)

What collection is complete without a few herps, right?    ;P


----------



## Bayushi (Aug 2, 2005)

i have a brother-in-law.... does he count as a reptile?


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 3, 2005)

I have moved this thread to the appropriate forum.  A quick look through the posts should reveal that many of us also have reptiles.  

Also, please note the My Not So Spineless Wonders thread, in which you can place your lists.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 3, 2005)

Reptiles got me into inverts as well.  

Vertebrates:
0.1 cat
1.2 Ball pythons, (one of the females being a pastel)
1.1 Irian Jaya Carpet Pythons
0.1 hybrid milksnake.
0.0.2 Crested Gecko Eggs in the incubator.

I just sold off my entire crested gecko colony.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't currently have any herps, but they're definitely what got me involved in invertebrate keeping.  I used to breed frogs, geckos, and ratsnakes, then I made a trade for some spiders and got hooked on them.

I'd like to get more herps someday, but it can wait until my daughter is a bit older and understands how to respect and interact with them.

I'd love to have a pond with some spiny softshells someday.


----------



## Snakecharm (Aug 3, 2005)

1.1 Sumatran Blood Pythons
0.1 Bredl's Python
1.1 Jungle Carpet Pythons
0.1 Diamond x Jungle Carpet Python
0.2 Ball Pythons
1.0 Axanthic Kenyan Sandboa/het snow
0.1 Axanthic Kenyan Sandboa
0.1 Tartar Sandboa
1.0 Leucistic Texas Rat Snake
1.1 Kunashiri Island Rat Snakes
0.1 Albino Oketee Corn Snake
0.1 Banana King Snake
0.1 Blue Tongued Skink
0.1 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## ScorpDemon (Aug 3, 2005)

1 leopard gecko
1 candycane corn snake
1 childrens python
2 gray ratsnakes(at large at the moment)
1 black racer(at large with the gray rats)
1 timber rattler
1 eastern box turtle
2 ball pythons should be here in a couple of weeks(they were freebies)

that covers all the reptiles in the house.. thats split up between me, my girlfriend and my roommate


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 3, 2005)

1.1 _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_ (Coastal carpet python)
0.1 _Morelia spilota cheynei_ (Jungle carpet python)
1.1 _Morelia bredli_ (Centralian python)
1.0 _Morelia spilota variegata_ (Irian Jaya carpet python)
0.1 _Morelia spilota spilota/Morelia spilota mcdowelli_ (Diamond x Coastal carpet intergrade)
0.1 Hogg Isle boa
1.1 _Xenopus laevis_ (African clawed frog)

and 3 little unsexed toads, _Bufo americanus americanus_


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Aug 3, 2005)

Just a ball python that ive had for 5 years, and Leopard Gecko. Have had MANY MANY MANY more, but im satisfied with just the 2 now.


----------



## Psoulocybe (Aug 3, 2005)

Currently have 1.3 crested geckos

In a few weeks I believe I'm going to pick up an albino mexican kingsnake


----------



## OldHag (Aug 3, 2005)

7 leopard geckos
15 Kenyan sandboas
1 Rubber Boa

oooo and I want some Tangerine Hondurans and at the top of the list?? Why a TRI COLORED HOGNOSE of course!! OOOHHHH I want one SOOOO bad


----------



## Beardo (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to have a whole lot more herps, but now I've got more inverts lol...

1.2 Ball Pythons (_Python regius_)
1.0 Leucistic Texas Ratsnake (_Pantherophis obsoletus lindheimeri_)
0.2 White's Tree Frog (_Litoria caerulea_)
1.1 Leopard Geckos (_Eublepharis macularius_)
0.1 Tokay Gecko (_Gekko gekko_)
1.0 Eastern Collard Lizard (_Crotaphytus collaris collaris_)
0.0.2 Cost-Rican Green & Black Dart Frogs (_Dendrobates auratus_)


----------



## nitrotek (Aug 3, 2005)

2)common snappers
5)box turtles
1)europeon legless lizard
1)eastern garter
1)central american boa
1)southern copperhead
1)western diamondback
1)southwestern speckled rattler
1)timber rattler


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Aug 3, 2005)

I have 6 Tarantulas and a Bearded dragon named Spike, Very cute!. And a male Canary named Alfie. Oh and a 2 year old son, lol. I did have 2 leopard Gecko's but they had problems and died


----------



## fluffy (Aug 3, 2005)

i have
1.1 beardies
1.2 rankins dragons
1.1 starred agamas
1.2 leos
1.2 tokay geckos
1.1 african fat tailed
1.1 white spotted geckos
1.1 pictus
2.1 royal python
1.2 spotted pythons
0.2 boas(BCI and sonoran dwarf)
1.0.1 yellow ratsnake
0.1.1 everglade ratsnake
1.2 texas(one females leucistic)
5.8 cornsnakes
2.1 mexican black kingsnakes
2.3 cali kingsnake(striped,banded and lavendar)
1.0 laddersnake
1.0 atb
1.0 housesnake
2.2 taiwanese beauties
0.1 het albino radiated ratsnake
0.1 macklott x carpet
0.1 coatal carpet python
1.1 bullsnake
1.0 apricot pueblan milsnake

lee


----------



## Herps&Inverts (Aug 3, 2005)

Lets see if I can fit everyone in

0.2 cats
1.1 dogs
6.5 rats
1.1  burmese pythons
3.3.3 crested geckos
2.1.5 tarantulas (lets see...A. avic, A. anax, 2 g. rosea, 4 b. sabulosum, and more in the mail...hehe)
1.1 bearded dragons (in the mail)

And many many babies from all of the breeding critters. At any given time, a few rehabilitating animals. This week? 1 squirrel, 6 possums and 2 bunnies.


Sam


----------



## Fini (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to breed chameleons (Panthers) years ago and have recently rejoined the hobby with a focus on Crested Geckos.  

1.3.1 Crested Geckos
1 - Samoyed dog
1 - Siberian Husky
1 - Southern Flying Squirrel
3 - Hermit Crabs (tough bastards)
1 - Seriously Old Cat

C


----------



## darrelldlc (Aug 5, 2005)

1 micruroides euryxanthes (Arizona coral snake)
6 coleonyx variegatis (Banded geckos)
 the rest are scorpions and tarantulas.


----------



## Dozer (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm def. a reptile guy first but I just got my first T.

I have:
0.1 Eastern Indigo snake
1.0 Hypo Bullsnake
3.5 Cornsnakes
0.1 Hognose
1.1 Childrens Pythons
1.1 Spotted Pythons
1.1 Crested geckos
1.0 Bearded Dragon


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 7, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> I used to have a whole lot more herps, but now I've got more inverts lol...
> 
> 1.2 Ball Pythons (_Python regius_)
> 1.0 Leucistic Texas Ratsnake (_Pantherophis obsoletus lindheimeri_)
> ...


WOW.  David, I had no idea you had cut back that much!


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 7, 2005)

eatinmachine said:
			
		

> How many of you scorp owners have reptiles too if you do specify.


i don't =P

hehehhee


----------



## mimic58 (Aug 7, 2005)

no collection is complete without Reptiles, most serious keepers have snakes lizards and amphibians aswell as T's scorps and pede's and if they dont they probably will have soon enough


----------



## Dreadwraven (Aug 8, 2005)

Isn't that the fact Hybrid.  I only have room enough for one or two pets at the time, but it started with snakes.  Ball Python, Bearded Dragon, Mali Uromastyx and then the Indian Ornamental.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 8, 2005)

no reptiles per se, but i have two amphibians:

1 ceratophrys cranwelli

1 typhlonectes natans

both just laze around all day, one covered in dirt, the other underneath a fake castle.


----------



## millipedman (Aug 10, 2005)

*hello*

i have 
1 dog
1 cat
1 fish tank
3 bearded dragons
1 turtle
2 millipeds
1 hedgehogg
1 frog
 ;P


----------



## fangsalot (Aug 10, 2005)

heres what i have...      

	
	
		
		
	


	




 and..


----------



## tatpaul (Aug 13, 2005)

*my other creatures*

i have, 5 common boas


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 13, 2005)

I have several species of snakes, mostly Colubrids, and mostly those native to the Southeastern US, since I use them in educational presentations on native snakes.  I also have two common Boas, one CA Boa, a Coastal Carpet Python, an Australian Olive Python, a and a Bearded Dragon, my only lizard at this time.

pitbulllady


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 14, 2005)

I am gravitating to inverts.  I have several hognose snakes and one Tx Alligator lizards I just found.  And a couple of salamanders (sirens).  Inverts require less maintenance in general IMO.  And they have always been interesting to me.  I plan on always having two or three snakes and only my favorites, which are the milk snakes and kingsnakes.  I'm getting a hankering for a Surinam toad.  There are many things I still want to get eventually.  But I like to keep the maintenance down so I keep the numbers down.  Not really "pets" to me.  I wouldn't "pet" a centipede.  It's fascinating for me to watch them do what they do and take care of them.  Wouldn't it be cool to make a bed with a U shaped terrarium as the headboard?  It could be kind of narrow and long.  Be good for scorps pedes and tarantulas....where did that thought come from?  3:30am going to bed.


----------



## fangsalot (Aug 15, 2005)

thats sounds soo cool galapo! how bout a u-shaped plush leather couch with a u-shaped giant zoo display behind the couch(dark,moonlit forest exzibit) in a u shaped room wit a whole bunch of insect eating bats flying around! hell yeah!!!!! another 3:00 am thought happening!!!!


----------



## boidaddic (Aug 15, 2005)

i just got into the arachnid thing im more of a reptile guy myself heres the list
1.1 blood pythons
1.1 retics (super tiger, yellowhead)
1.1 albino burms
1.0 ball python 
2.3 breeding leo geckos (various morphs)
0.0.3 leo gecko babies (this years babies so far)
1.0 african fat tail gecko
Tarantulas
usumbara baboon
avic versicolor
avic avic 
avic metallica
3 G. Rosea
Scorpions
1 Asian Forest Scorpion

Eric


----------



## Bry (Aug 15, 2005)

1.2 Hog Island boas
1.1 Colombian boas
1.1 Amazon Tree boas
1.1 Jungle Carpet pythons
0.0.2 Green Tree pythons
1.0 Ball python
1.2 Corn snakes
1.1 Tiger Rat snakes
1.0 Gray Rat snake
1.0 Black Rat snake
0.1 Texas Rat snake
0.0.1 Baird's Rat snake
1.1 San Diego Gopher snakes (Applegate albinos)
0.1 Bullsnake
1.1 Black Milksnakes
1.0 California Kingsnake

0.0.2 _Dendrobates azureus_
0.0.4 _Dendrobates leucomelas_


----------



## Herps&Inverts (Aug 15, 2005)

*Draws a deep breath* I have...

1.1 Dogs
1.1 Cats
0.1 Albino burmese python
3.3 Crested Geckos
3.2 Corn snakes (Anery, Albino, Motley, Snow and het for what they don't express)
1.1 Albino Yellow Rat Snakes
0.2 G. rosea
0.3 A. avic
0.0.1 A. metallica
1.0 A. anax
0.0.1 G. aureostriata
0.1.3 B. sabulosum
7.5 Rats (including hairless, dumbo, PEW, hooded, capped)

...this list is current until tomorrow, lol.


Sam


----------



## ilovebugs (Aug 16, 2005)

well, I just got a snake last night.

so...

1 ball python

3 rose hair Ts

1 goldfish

-1 emp scorp (RIP)

and I think thats all... haha


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 17, 2005)

heres my list of reptiles

0.0.1 savannah monitor
0.0.1 whitethroat monitor
0.0.1 nile monitor
0.0.1 snapping turtle

john


----------



## nomad85 (Aug 17, 2005)

• 1.0 Bearded Dragon
• 0.1 Ball Python
• 0.1 Red Tailed Boa
• 1.0 Green Iguana 
• 0.0.1 Kei Island BTS
• 1.0 Vieled Chameleon
• 0.0.1 Leopard Gecko
• 1.0 African Fat-Tailed Gecko
• 0.1 Tokay Gecko
• 0.0.4 Crested Geckos


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 17, 2005)

i also have some fish:

1. tiger shovelnose cat

1. marbled achara cat

1. gray bicher

1. albino clown knifefish

1. common pleco

1. buttefly loach

1. cory cat

and some mammals:

2. dogs

1. brazillian short tailed opossum

my only invert is an AGB milli, but that's extremely lucky seing as how my mother and sister are the steriotypical "girly-girl" invertophobes.


----------



## chad (Aug 25, 2005)

*i have otha animals*

i have
1 millipede
1 frog
2 toads
3 bearded dragons
2 fish
1 turtle
1 hedgehog
1 dog 
1 cat
thats it


----------



## Highlander (Aug 27, 2005)

I used to have tons of herps before I moved to my new house(had an entire room devoted to them). Now all I have is one Mali Uromastyx.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 27, 2005)

new pet: 

1. african slender lungfish


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 27, 2005)

viola, the evolutionary step between fish and amphibians:







he's so cuuuuuuute!


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a little variety.
1 emperor scorp(more coming soon)
2 red tail boas, 1 baby, 1 5ft
4 crested geckos ( which I love)
2 cats
and a 150 gallon fish tank with full grown oscars and some other little guys..
and I would love to someday get a baby urimastic (spelling?) lizard.. They are awesome.


----------



## bengerno (Aug 30, 2005)

I have now:
2 dogs   
2 Emperor scorp
snakes:
1.0 Candoia carinata paulsoni
1.1 Lichanura trivirgata myriolepis
1.4 Elaphe g. g. (red albino, albino , normal)
1.1 Thamnophis marcianus (het. alb)
1.1 Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis
2.4 L. g. californiae (striped, albino, normal, banana)
0.0.1 L. g. nigritus
3.2 Python regius
geckos:
2.4.4 Leopard geckos
1.2 Coleonyx elegans

I think thats all


----------



## MysticKigh (Sep 8, 2005)

No scorps... but in additiona to my 13 t's I do have several reptiles:
2 BCI
2 BCC
9 Python regius
2 Bearded dragons
1 Garter snake

There's a running thread somewhere that has my entire zoo listed


----------



## Psycho (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok I guess I have to rope up my list now...

Pythons
0.2.0 Albino Burmese Pythons
1.0.0 Green Patternless Burmese Python
0.0.1 Normal Burmese Python
2.0.0 Ball Pythons
0.0.1 African Rock Python

Boas
3.0.0 BCI's
0.0.1 BCC
1.0.0 Hogg Island Boa
0.0.1 Kenyan Sand Boa
0.0.2 Amazon Tree Boas

Colubrids
0.3.0 Corn Snakes (Creamsicle, Normal and Snow)
0.0.1 California Kingsnake

Monitors
0.0.1 Savanna Monitor
0.0.1 Nile Monitor

Gators
0.0.2 American Alligators

Turtles & Torts
1.1.0 Common Snapping Turtles
0.0.1 Russian Tort
0.0.1 Sulcata Tort

Lizards
1.0.0 Bearded Dragon
2.1.0 Green Iguanas

I think that includes all the reptiles...

-Rob

www.sheboyganherpsociety.com


----------



## Brandon (Sep 19, 2005)

Not really big on collecting, mostly wildlife photography as you can all see in my post August/September. But I do own a few reptiles including.

1.0 Lampropeltis p. pyromelana  Sonoran Mountain Kingsnake 
Huachuca Mountain Locality

1.0 Senticolis Triaspis Green Rat Snake 
Santa Rita Mountain Locality.

But have seen many others

Sincerely,

Brandon


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 23, 2005)

some of you guys have alot of pets....lol well im starting my collection soo here is my list. of "exotics"

0.1 bearded dragon
1.0 rose hair
0.0.1 pink toe
0.0.1 emp scorpion


----------



## Zombie (Sep 23, 2005)

My reptiles. 

1.1 _Corallus caninus_ (Emerald Tree Boa) Gun & Trixie
1.0 _Morelia spilota cheynei_ (Jungle Carpet Python) Marla
1.1 _Tupinambis merianae_ (Argetine Black & White Tegu) Gomez and Morticia
0.1 _Geocheleone sulcata_ (African Spurred Tortoise) Clarence
1.2 _Gekko gecko_ (Tokay Gecko) Lock, Shock and Barrel


----------



## psionix (Sep 23, 2005)

I've got these:

 Irian Jaya Blue-Tongued Skink (Tiliqua scincoides ssp.)
 Bullsnake (Pituophis catenifer sayi)
 Amazon Tree Boa (garden phase) (Corallus hortulanus)
 Mexican Black Kingsnake (Lampropeltis getula nigrita)
? baby Corn Snake on the way (Elaphe guttata guttata)
couple of Western Hognoses on the way (Heterodon nasicus)
 &  Mandarin Ratsnake (Elaphe mandarina) (hopefully really soon)


----------

